# Efx motoclaw



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone heard or seen these yet? They are new and aren't supposed to come out until March but I think when they do ill grab me a set. They look like a nice all terrain tire being an 8-ply radial. They come in a 27 and 30 but only for 14 inch wheels. In the pictures it looks like a little more than 3 inches in difference... But I'm gonna get the 27s. I can't wait to get me a set and try them out. Also does anyone know if they run true to size?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Msa makes awesome quality stuff, so these should be just as good......I own their mtcs and monsters and also have had msa wheels all top notch


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Tonka did the mtc's and monsters run true to size?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

My monsters did yes but the mtcs I have yet to mount as I am in need of a extra set of 14in wheels.....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice. Too bad they only come in 14's


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

They got a lil side bite, that's a plus in an A/T tire. Looks as if they should clean out pretty easy. What's the tread depth?


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice. Too bad they only come in 14's


Efx has had a few requests for them in 12's already and said if they get enough requests they will begin producing them in a 12.

---------- Post added at 10:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------



sloboy said:


> They got a lil side bite, that's a plus in an A/T tire. Looks as if they should clean out pretty easy. What's the tread depth?


Yeah i really like the side bite. Gives it a nice look too. The tread depth is 1''


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Them 30 are sure looking promising for the ranger. Let me know if y'all need to get some pricing on these or any other MSA product


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the 30's but they're jut too heavy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i have been really impressed by the quality and durability of Efx. those claws look like they will be another really good tire from them. probably wear like iron too.


----------

